# Failure of digitrax zephyr xtra



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello,

Yesterday I was running my train and for no reason of mine, the train wanted to run full speed ahead constantly, even if I turned the speed control to stop or applied the brakes or put it in reverse!

I had to shut off the power to stop the train.

Then I re-powered it, and there was nothing...not even the bell or whistle sounded. So I re-installed my 40-year-old MRC analog controller, and the train ran normally, including chuffs, except I missed the bell & whistle functions I had with the DCC controller.

Any clues as to the problem?

Thanks,
Water Stop


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Except for the not powering back up part, that sounds like what my MRC unit does when there is a short -- usually caused by running a train through a switch set against it. Since your other controller works, though, it doesn't sound like that's the problem.

If I recall correctly, this is a new system. I would just call or e-mail Digitrax. Their customer service has a pretty good reputation.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, if there is a problem with the device, Digitrax will replace it
or repair it even if you caused the problem.

Go to the Digitrax web site and click on Support.

http://www.digitrax.com/support/returns/

They insist that you fill out the on line form and 
send it via their site. You will get an email reply
in a very short time. They may have questions or
a solution.

I burned up one of their decoders and they quickly
replaced it after our discussion and the proof of
purchase they required. (invoice from dealer).
I had the replacement decoder within a few days.

Don


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Digitrax was prompt in Emailing me instructions in how to reset the system, but it didn't work.

Then they asked me what decoder was in my locomotive, and I told them that the manual for my BLI Paragon 2 Loco said a DCC decoder was installed a the factory, but didn't say what brand it was.

Then Digitrax said they can't do anything, and I should contact BLI for assistance.

Some help!

Water Stop


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> Digitrax was prompt in Emailing me instructions in how to reset the system, but it didn't work.
> 
> Then they asked me what decoder was in my locomotive, and I told them that the manual for my BLI Paragon 2 Loco said a DCC decoder was installed a the factory, but didn't say what brand it was.
> 
> ...


What do you want Digitrax to do, come out and replace your decoder for you? They pretty much determined that their product isn't at fault. They offered their best help...get ahold of BLI and find out from them what you can.

By the way, I've read posts on here from more than one modeler who has had problems with BLI products.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

if your dc controller runs the bli, then the xtra should run it as well with 00 address selected, for running locos without a dcc decoder on board ... sigh ...a competent digitrax tech support person should have been able to tell you this, its right on their web site brochure for the xtra .. [disclaimer] ..by the way, i have seen ONE digitrax system, but never used one ... so i may be .. uh.. incorrect, lol


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Water Stop, make sure the harness from tender is plugged all the way into
the locomotive. I had trouble with a BLI steamer acting strange and sent it
back to BLI, waited 6 weeks to get it back and all that was wrong was I did
not have the plug all the way in. I thought it was but it wasn't. No problems
since.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

So is it the system or the decoder that's at fault? Confused!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I just assumed that NONE of his locos would run. Now it sounds more like just one. No locos working properly = system problem. One loco behaving badly = loco problem.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I only have one loco and it runs fine on my reliable dc analog controller! So it doesn't sound like a decoder fault, does it? 

I'll call Digitrax today and talk to someone directly instead of getting Email replies.

Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey Fire 21,


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually, yes it does. I'm not trying to be argumentative, so please don't take it that way. If you have a friend with a DCC locomotive that you can test your track with, you won't know either way. I'm far from an expert on DCC, but it is definitely possible for parts of the decoder to fail so that it won't run in DCC, but will under analog control.

A less expensive test might be to buy a cheap decoder and replace the existing one, and see if that changes anything. Having read thousands of posts over the years, my money would be on a loco problem rather than a Digitrax problem.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am putting my money where CTValley is putting his. Just because it runs on a
DC power supply does not for sure mean the Digitrax DCC is at fault. Humor me
and unplug the harness from locomotive and reinstall making sure it goes all the
way in. Don't assume it is in.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> Hey Fire 21,
> 
> That was a pretty snotty response from you.
> 
> ...


I didn't read his response as snotty, maybe you're being a bit over sensative.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I did as you recommended, MOPAC. The engine still does not run, although headlight and cab lights come on.

It still runs fine on my 45-year-old DC Analog Controller. (Pictured with DCC controllers I got rid of.)

Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY CYCLEOPS,

_It's not how *YOU *read his response...it's how *I* read it!_

Water Stop (Also, it's sensitive, not sensative.)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

So you have reset the zephyr. Now its time to reset the decoder. That might be
in your instructions with the loco. I don't know if you had the loco number programed
in the zephyr, if you reset the decoder it puts everything back to factory settings.
Loco number will be gone and you can call it up on 03 I believe.

Headlight will blink 2 or 3 times if reset takes.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY MOPAC,

I reset the Digirax several times and no action.

So how do I reset the Loco?

If this gets too confusing, I'll just wait a few days until my new BLI Mikado arrives, and I'll see if it runs with the Digitrax! I used the recommended 03 as my Loco number.

Thanks for your help!

W.S. (My electronics lab)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have had to reset my BLI decoder.
easiest way is to set CV 8 to a value of 8.
Another way is to remove tender body and
there is a reset button on the electrical board.

It will chirp if reset took.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is an even easier thing to try. Double tap F6 3 times on the zephyr.
You might be in partial shut down mode. Double click F6 three times. Try that first.

The reset or the F6 is done on a DCC powered track.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

SAY HEY,

This time I removed the cover from the tender, exposing the Loco Decoder, and pressed that tiny reset button.

That fixed everything...almost.

The loco ran fine, but the whistle was reset to the factory Default whistle, which I didn't like. It sounded like a toilet flushing.

When I tried to enter the CV to set the whistle to the other option like I had before, then something happened and the loco would only crawl forward, even with the speed control to full ahead or reverse or stop or brake.

Then I tried to reset the decoder from the Digitrax, using CV8, but forgot how to do it, and reading the manual didn't help me because I had already reached full mental meltdown.

So I disconnected the Digitrax from my rails and re-connected my utterly reliable 45-year-old US Made MRC Analog DC controller again. This gave me full control once more, including synchronized chuffs. (But no bell or whistle).

Then I noticed something in the BLI Loco Owner's Manual:

_"If you do not use DCC, the DC MASTER ANALOG CONTROL MODULE is required for activation of the whistle_, bell, and other sounds, and to control the volume. _ It can also program CV's without a DCC system_."

*NOW THAT'S FOR ME!*

(The DC MASTER is connected between the analog controller and the track.)

This way I can have control of a few functions and get DCC out of my hair forever, for only $50!

Water Stop (Here's the best Model Railroad power pack ever made...I even used it on my LGB train!)


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a DC Master I would sell for $30.00. You can blow the horn and turn bell on and off with it. You can change some CVs with it. I went DCC right after I bought it. Maybe been used 15 minutes. Only problem is all my HO stuff is boxed. Over 30 medium size boxes and are in a heated/cooled storage unit. Might take a couple days to find it. I guarantee it to work or money back. You really should stay with your zephyr though.

Let someone here tell you how to change CVs with the zephyr and you can get your whistle back you like.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the offer, MO-PAC, but prior to reading your post I had already ordered a new DC Master Analog Control Module from_ *modeltrainstuff.com.*_

I'll take your advice and hold on to the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra, however.

(I'll set it unpowered alongside my Analog controller, just so people will think I'm smart!)

W.S.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

With the way you run your railroad, DC will do fine. With the DC Master you will
be able to toot toot once in awhile. Good luck.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

HEY MO-PAC, 

Yeah...you know the way I run my railroad!

Its a simple railroad with *one *short-line freight train, which neither loads nor delivers anything, has no schedule or timetable, and runs over and over again on a 123-foot high-desert simulated main line, with no departure or destination points, with no branches, sidings, crossings, bridges, tunnels, trestles, and nothing suggesting civilization except the track the train runs on!

It's like a railway version of the legendary "Lost Dutchman" sailing ship, destined to sail the seas forever and never reaching a port. 

That's my do-nothing "Calico Freight Lines", which requires only 4 sound effects: Chuff, Whistle, Bell, and Airbrake Compressor.

It looks like the DC Master Analog Control Module will more then fill my needs!

It's on the way!
Water Stop


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

BUT WAIT!

My new BLI Santa Fe Mikado arrived today, and I tried it with my wrongly accused Digitrax Zephyr DCC Controller, and it works just fine!

Which means the trouble is in the BLI Consolidation's Decoder, NOT the Digitrax Controller!

So now I must try to reset the Consol's decoder, 'cuz I know the Controller is OK! 

Confused, anyone? 

Water Stop Harry


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Water Stop said:


> BUT WAIT!
> 
> My new BLI Santa Fe Mikado arrived today, and I tried it with my wrongly accused Digitrax Zephyr DCC Controller, and it works just fine!
> 
> ...


Nope. That's exactly what I expected you'd find. Good luck on the reset -- hope it fixes your issues.


----------



## Water Stop (Apr 18, 2015)

I didn't have to reset my BLI 2-8-0 Consol's Decoder...I just did a CV for the Whistle I like and the decoder took it! 

Now I have 2 Engines (I'm getting sick of the term "Loco"), and a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra DCC controller that works just fine!

Now I can return that BLI DC Master Analog Control Module that was delivered yesterday!

Water Stop


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

What about Locomotive?

Hey did you ever recieve my email?


----------

